# Plywood thickness?



## feelincrappie (Mar 4, 2011)

I know I'm asking a lot of questions but I'm getting my boat tomorrow and heading to lowes. The boat is a 12 ft jon and i'm playing on decking the floor for sure and maybe a casting deck and side panels. What thickness of plywood should i use and what should i seal it with? I've heard both spar urathane and fiberglass work. ANY feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## devilmutt (Mar 4, 2011)

I used 5/8" for the floors and casting deck on my build, the panels on the sides of the benches are 1/4". All of the wood was sealed with multiple coats of spar urethane.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 4, 2011)

I used 15/32" for the floors and 3/4" for the seat tops and front deck. I put foam between the ribs, so the 15/32" doesn't hold too much of a load.


----------



## feelincrappie (Mar 4, 2011)

okay thanks a lot. I'm worried about having too much weight during the build and the boat being unstable so this helps. Thanks


----------



## reedjj (Mar 4, 2011)

I put foam between the ribs as well. The 15/32nds is fine for the flooring with the foam under it to support it. Solid as a rock. You could even go thinner like 11/32nds. Much thinner than that (1/4 ply) and it will curl up and warp and wont hold its shape well. Its too thin.

I also used 15/32nds on my front and rear decks as well. But they have 1/4In the rear and 2x2 framing up front to add rigidity to the structure.

3/4 just seemed too heavy to me. If your a big dude (250+) you may want to consider it though.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 4, 2011)

I did 3/4" on the floor, it would have been fine with 5/8" even 1/2". The deck I did with 1/2" plywood and 2x3"s.


----------



## feelincrappie (Mar 4, 2011)

okay so i probably don't need 3/4" then. i'm 5'10" 170lbs and my dad is about 190. the only person bigger than that is my brother and hes about 270 but i'll make him stay off the deck haha. could also make the framing extra sturdy just in case. i'm mostly worried about it being too heavy because its a small boat


----------

